# اول محاول على artcam بعد التدريب عليها



## salah_design (30 يناير 2010)

الى جميع من استفدت منهم بطريقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة اضع بين ايديكم اول محاولة لي على الارت كام وهي منقولة بعد ان طبقتها اكثر من مرة والان عملتها بدون اي مساعده يعني الاعتماد على التكرار وفهم الاوامر ولا انسى ان اضعها بين يدي الاستاذ ابو بحر ليعطيني رايه واريد رأي الاخوة جميعا مع الشكر المسبق للجميع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=51985&stc=1&d=1264884004


----------



## ابو بحـر (30 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> الى جميع من استفدت منهم بطريقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة اضع بين ايديكم اول محاولة لي على الارت كام وهي منقولة بعد ان طبقتها اكثر من مرة والان عملتها بدون اي مساعده يعني الاعتماد على التكرار وفهم الاوامر ولا انسى ان اضعها بين يدي الاستاذ ابو بحر ليعطيني رايه واريد رأي الاخوة جميعا مع الشكر المسبق للجميع
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=51985&stc=1&d=1264884004


اخي صلاح الرابط لا يعمل طريقتك لرفع الصور خاطئة انت ارفع الصور على هذا الموقع 

http://up.arab-x.com/
من بعد ما ترتفع الصورة و تظهر الروابط اختار الرابط الثاني يعني رابط مباشر للصورة و احفظه بالكيبورد و لما بدك توضع الصورة بالمشاركة اضغط على رمز الصورة يلي فوق مربع الكتابة يظهر بمربع الحوار رمز الصق الرابط بالمنتصف من دون ما تبعد الاقواس عن بعض تظهر الصورة بالمشاركة مثل ما انا بعمل اما بالنسبة لرأيي بعملك لما اشوفه بعلق بس ما ظهر و لا صورة بالمشاركة 
تحياتي لك


----------



## salah_design (31 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي صلاح الرابط لا يعمل طريقتك لرفع الصور خاطئة انت ارفع الصور على هذا الموقع
> 
> http://up.arab-x.com/
> من بعد ما ترتفع الصورة و تظهر الروابط اختار الرابط الثاني يعني رابط مباشر للصورة و احفظه بالكيبورد و لما بدك توضع الصورة بالمشاركة اضغط على رمز الصورة يلي فوق مربع الكتابة يظهر بمربع الحوار رمز الصق الرابط بالمنتصف من دون ما تبعد الاقواس عن بعض تظهر الصورة بالمشاركة مثل ما انا بعمل اما بالنسبة لرأيي بعملك لما اشوفه بعلق بس ما ظهر و لا صورة بالمشاركة
> تحياتي لك


 اشكر لك مرورك يا معلمي 
وشاكر لك المعلومة القيمة التي تفضلت بها علي يبقى سؤال وارجو المساعده فيه هو كيف استطيع حفظ الملف كصورة لكي اعرضها فانا حفظتها بطريقة اخرى شاكر لك مساعدتك سلفا وهذه مشاركتي ومحاولتي


----------



## ابو بحـر (31 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

صلاح انت تعمل بكل جهدك لتتعلم و لكن كما قلت لك انت بحاجة الى دورة لسبب بسيط اذا طلب منك عمل شيء و انت اخطأت سيشاع انك لا تعرف تعمل ليس المهم ان ترسم و تبني يجب ان يكون البناء مية المية و يجب ان تخرج ما تفعل و بشكل صحيح للسبب الاول و ايضا حتى لا تعرض مكنتك للخلل ماكيناتنا المهم فيها دقة القياس و هذا يأتي من المصمم و من نظافة محاور الماكينة فإذا تعرض احد محاور الماكينة للخلل الماكينة اصبحت صفر اول مرحلة قمت بها جيدة جدا تدرب و من بعدها عليك بالدورة 

اما بالنسبة لتصوير العمل لا داعي لتصوير الشاشة كلها هذا خطأ انت من قائمة windos انت اختار تعليمة save 3d view و اختار صيغة jpg افضل من بقية الصيغ للرفع السريع على النت 
تحياتي لك


----------



## salah_design (31 يناير 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> صلاح انت تعمل بكل جهدك لتتعلم و لكن كما قلت لك انت بحاجة الى دورة لسبب بسيط اذا طلب منك عمل شيء و انت اخطأت سيشاع انك لا تعرف تعمل ليس المهم ان ترسم و تبني يجب ان يكون البناء مية المية و يجب ان تخرج ما تفعل و بشكل صحيح للسبب الاول و ايضا حتى لا تعرض مكنتك للخلل ماكيناتنا المهم فيها دقة القياس و هذا يأتي من المصمم و من نظافة محاور الماكينة فإذا تعرض احد محاور الماكينة للخلل الماكينة اصبحت صفر اول مرحلة قمت بها جيدة جدا تدرب و من بعدها عليك بالدورة
> 
> اما بالنسبة لتصوير العمل لا داعي لتصوير الشاشة كلها هذا خطأ انت من قائمة windos انت اختار تعليمة save 3d view و اختار صيغة jpg افضل من بقية الصيغ للرفع السريع على النت
> تحياتي لك


اخي واستاذي ابو بحر
شكرا لك ولكل ملاحظاتك التي تنير دربي بالتاكيد وكلامك لي يكتب بماء الذهب وان شاء الله ساخذ كل كلمة وحرف من نصيحتك وتكون عندي بمثابة الدرس الاول في مرحلة تعلمي للبرنامج هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى انا لن اتنازل عن تعلم البرنامج على يد معلم مختص وانا اخترت المهندس ماهر معلما لي وان شاء الله اكون من طلبته الذين يفتخر فيهم واما بالنسبة لمحاولتي فهي مجرد محاولة فقط 
شكرا لمرورك وشكرا لنصيحتك مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد حليم عياد (18 فبراير 2010)

انا اعمل فى مجال art cam البرنامج به بعض القصور بالذات فى رسم الفكتور والتحكم فى الاشكال مجتمعة وتجميعها بدقة. وسنتواصل


----------



## salah_design (18 فبراير 2010)

محمد حليم عياد قال:


> انا اعمل فى مجال art cam البرنامج به بعض القصور بالذات فى رسم الفكتور والتحكم فى الاشكال مجتمعة وتجميعها بدقة. وسنتواصل


شكرا لمرورك اخي محمد
اتمنى ان اعرف انت من اي بلد 
تستطيع اخي محمد ان ترسم على برامج اخرى وتحول الرسوم كملف eps واستيراده في الارت كام وهناك برامج سهل الرسم والتعامل معها وانا وضعت بعض الدروس لبرنامج الكورل درو يمكنك الاطلاع عليها واي استيضاح انا جاهز ان شاء الله


----------

